

The not telling people “I am busy” plan. - tnorthcutt
http://notes.torrez.org/2012/08/i-am-not-busy.html

======
j2bax
I love this plan. I can relate all to well to these sentiments. Is it common
for smaller agencies to feel like they have to do this to keep up with
corporate giant clients? I'm working on reducing my stressful late nights in
the office.

